# To sand or not to sand, that is the question



## swee'pea99 (16 Jul 2022)

And I've never come across such a simple question on which people, including People Who Know, seem to have such divergent opinions. 

Basic situation, we've had all the common parts replastered, and I'm looking to paint everything white, as a starter for 10. So, I've done my homework, and all the prep, and I'm ready for the misting coat - but do I start off by lightly sanding everything, or do I leave it as is? 

The plasterers (a trio of Albanians; lovely chaps who did a fantastic job) have left us with a mirror finish. Photos don't entirely convey, but...







And it's all like that. Lots of people suggest that a once-over with medium/fine gives the paint something to grip to. Makes sense. Others say 'over-dilute' your mist paint - up to 50/50 - and all will be well. But other others just say 'good plasterers?' - no need. And if that's not good plastering, I can't think what is. 

Anyone been there, and tried it with/without? All contributions appreciated.


----------



## si_c (16 Jul 2022)

Should just be able to paint right onto the plaster, no other prep necessary, but you do need to let it dry out properly first, at least a week.

A couple of misting coats and you should be good to go.


----------



## irw (16 Jul 2022)

Our next door neighbour (who is a plasterer) did our bathroom for us- he actually asked me how I was going to finish it, because if I was painting (I was), he wouldn’t do a shiny finish on it, because I’d end up just pushing the paint around the shiny surface, whereas I suppose if you are wallpapering, I guess a glossy surface is preferable.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jul 2022)

si_c said:


> A couple of misting coats and you should be good to go.


Yep misting coats to fill the pores and allow good adhesion


----------



## Ian H (16 Jul 2022)

Paint a small section. If it soaks in to leave an even finish then you're good to go.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jul 2022)

The plasterer who plastered our Conservatory recommended a first coat with suitably diluted PVA, then, paint. That was six months ago, it (the paint) hasn't fallen off, so far.


----------



## sleuthey (16 Jul 2022)

Sand


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2022)

Ask your Albanian plasterers!


----------



## Slick (16 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> The plasterer who plastered our Conservatory recommended a first coat with suitably diluted PVA, then, paint. That was six months ago, it (the paint) hasn't fallen off, so far.



This.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Jul 2022)

The plaster will be absorbent hence the watered down PVA, you could just water the paint down for the first coat instead.
Sanding unnecessary.


----------



## midlife (16 Jul 2022)

I'd be more worried about buying the right type of paint for a hall, I guess it needs to be tough and wipable


----------



## dan_bo (16 Jul 2022)

I can recommend Valspar paint, especially straight onto plaster, as can @I like Skol.


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Jul 2022)

Excellent! Many thanks. Very interesting. 


si_c said:


> Should just be able to paint right onto the plaster, no other prep necessary, but you do need to let it dry out properly first, at least a week.
> 
> A couple of misting coats and you should be good to go.



It's dry as dry could be - getting on a month since the plastering, and it's been drying weather all the way, and then some. 

'A couple'? Have to say I thought misting was a one coat deal. Would two be the norm?


irw said:


> Our next door neighbour (who is a plasterer) did our bathroom for us- he actually asked me how I was going to finish it, because if I was painting (I was), he wouldn’t do a shiny finish on it, because I’d end up just pushing the paint around the shiny surface, whereas I suppose if you are wallpapering, I guess a glossy surface is preferable.



That's interesting. 


BoldonLad said:


> The plasterer who plastered our Conservatory recommended a first coat with suitably diluted PVA, then, paint. That was six months ago, it (the paint) hasn't fallen off, so far.


A lot of people on that there internet seem to think PVA is an absolute no no.


dan_bo said:


> I can recommend Valspar paint, especially straight onto plaster, as can @I like Skol.


See also Valspar paint. Many many detractors online. (FWIW I'm going with Dulux Matt. It's a name I know & do actually trust, and one that seems pretty well thought of out there in DIYland.)

So, I think I know what I'm going to do next. Obvious really...don't know why I didn't think of it.



Ian H said:


> Paint a small section. If it soaks in to leave an even finish then you're good to go.



Try it, and see if it works! 

I'm still unsure about the misting though - one coat or two? I suppose try one and then play it by ear.

Thanks again.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Jul 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> Excellent! Many thanks. Very interesting.
> 
> 
> It's dry as dry could be - getting on a month since the plastering, and it's been drying weather all the way, and then some.
> ...



Yes, I noticed more than one negative regarding PVA. I am no expert, so, wouldn't argue beyond what I said ie, six months in, and, so far, paint hasn't fallen off. If it helps, the paint used was Dulux Matt Emulsion.

Good luck, whatever you decide to do


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jul 2022)

Lookee here........

https://www.dulux.co.uk/en/expert-help/dr-dulux-painting-on-new-plaster


----------



## neil_merseyside (19 Jul 2022)

Why do people use a wood glue as a primer? If you need a primer then use the proper primer. The easiest way to prime for paint on new plaster is mist coat (s). 

I might use Dulux trade but not DIY shed stuff, Valspar I don't rate.


----------



## Colin Grigson (19 Jul 2022)

I’ve just completed the inside of my new build, the plasterers recommended a ‘mist’ coat of emulsion thinned 2 litres of water to 10 litres of paint plus 0.75 litre of stabilising solution (PVA). Went on a treat and looks great - can’t comment on lifespan since I only finished a week ago but it’s lasted that full 7 days no problem . Mix it with a drill and mixer attachment and almost over-mix … it’ll be sauce-like once it’s ready.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

How many times....you don't PVA a skimmed wall before painting....🙄
Mist coat,near enough juat whitewashed on.If you feel like making a bit of dust before you start go ahead and sand.


----------

